# 2017 Art Thread



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 6, 2017)

For Christmas my husband got me a watercolour set. I haven't painted since I left school 17 years ago. 

First attempt today.  I'm not over the moon cos I really effed up the riverbank. 

Definitely more to come.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2017)

The second one is fucking brilliant.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 6, 2017)

Lol. The second is a fucking photo!  I think I take better pictures.  Hand skillz are hard.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ha ha! Excellent start to the thread this year. Humour aside.. That's a great watercolour. Would happily have something like that on my wall. Look forward to seeing how you get on over the year with a start like that.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 8, 2017)

Seeing the thread start this year made me determined to do more art this year. Have kicked it off with a sketch of young Moe


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 10, 2017)

I need to work on my layering and washes.


----------



## Andrei (Jan 11, 2017)

Heyyo guys

First post ever after lurking for a few months.
First image is tall benjamin as seen through photoshop sliders, and the second one is an illustration of a Romanian traditional mask.

I want to see more art! Especially if you're from Brixton. Thank you ))


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 11, 2017)

I love the mask.


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2017)

I painted an ex, and sent her the pic. She thinks I hate her! I didn't think the painting was that bad, and it does look like her!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 21, 2017)

A very quick and rough charcoal sketch of a wels catfish. I wasn't at all happy with it when i did it but its growing on me. There's too many little bits wrong with it though so I'll likely try to develop the idea further and do another


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been working on the catfish. I realised it needed to be S shaped for one and have just been refining the line drawing ready to shade with charcoal. Having said that, i may get some pencils and so it with those. Don't seem to have any soft pencils at the moment. Decision to be made! Pencil or charcoal?


----------



## moon (Jan 24, 2017)

I made a quick whimsical painting for Life Book 2017  So happy to be doing it again..


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is my latest print, a cover for a friend's new album.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2017)

One of my early wels sketches has been reworked to a carp. Im thinking of the project turning into a pair of drawings in the same style and medium.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 28, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


>


i love this as a drawing just as is


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i love this as a drawing just as is


Thanks.. Actually.. That is useful feedback, maybe that's the style and medium to use? Plain line pencil drawing


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2017)

A charcoal version of the wels


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hand study. Fuck me, hands are hard


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know if this will work? It's my sketch book thus far


----------



## moon (Feb 2, 2017)

Watercolour Hummingbird


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 3, 2017)

moon said:


> Watercolour Hummingbird
> View attachment 99847


Lovely


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 3, 2017)

A friend suggested trying some more abstract stuff. Not sure im really inclined that way but i tried something along the lines of what she was getting at and drew this






And I've got a bit of a back spasm going on at the moment not helped by bad sleep/bad sleep posture


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 12, 2017)

thats surrealisim not abstract, more Escher than Kandinsky


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 14, 2017)

soz spamming all over. i did land art


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> thats surrealisim not abstract, more Escher than Kandinsky


Yes, what i thought. I find it hard to be completely abstract. Escher is the boss. Love his work. I also love Kandinsky, think i saw quite a bit years ago in Germany but my memory is shit!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been trying to develop an idea for a comic. A psychotic budgie, which may yet be a parrot, that speaks commands to an equally deranged dog as they try to bump off their owner for plot reasons not yet decided. 

Rough ideas have been put to paper


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2017)

Lacey was born of a late night sketch session!!







And this was a page of ideas and other random crap lol


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 15, 2017)

abstract is all about simplifying shapes, if you have netflix theres a series called 'Abstract: the art of design', the first episode of that is all about this german illustrator, he talks a lot about abstract as a concept


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

I am abandoning the 'Travel' forum and moving to 'Art'. This is therefore my first effort for 2017 in it's rightful 'Art' forum place. Explanations are still in travel, but I think it is time that thread died and I go back to my blog. TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com Quiet presently, but will reignite.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

Cheeky detail adjusted for colour correctness.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 16, 2017)

i'm taking bets on how long they last...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2017)

I've done a little more on my comic idea. Working out panel position and story at this stage so not a finished comic. All my workings as it were


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 19, 2017)

Mumbles274 

your pencil drawings - especially the hand and cat face, I think you should focus working on tones/shading because theres only 2-3 tones and it looks a bit blocky, do you know what I mean? I dunno if thats the intent or not, draw an apple with light on one side and focus on the shadows, where they change and shit, what you wanna be doing is practising making it look more 3d

i dunno if you want constructive criticism or not but i did it anyway, do you paint? your expressive mark making i think would suit it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 19, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> Mumbles274
> 
> your pencil drawings - especially the hand and cat face, I think you should focus working on tones/shading because theres only 2-3 tones and it looks a bit blocky, do you know what I mean? I dunno if thats the intent or not, draw an apple with light on one side and focus on the shadows, where they change and shit, what you wanna be doing is practising making it look more 3d
> 
> i dunno if you want constructive criticism or not but i did it anyway, do you paint? your expressive mark making i think would suit it



I don't really do as much of anything as I could! And painting tends to be to costlier of the mediums to use for me.

Those 2 are pretty much sketches rather than any attempt to finish them. Im a bit out of touch with drawing so tending to try to get back into seeing things and like you say mark making rather than get bogged down coming back to them and making lots of reworkings. 

As for wanting, or not, any criticism.. I've been to art college so had a lot worse  a classic being 'it looks like you got dog's shit on your shoe and smeared it all over your painting'... For over using a colour ha ha


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Feb 22, 2017)

Sketch of the other half wot I did on a napkin after 4 vodkas


----------



## moon (Feb 24, 2017)

Mumbles274 you inspired me to draw a stylised fish, I want to paint it in watercolours in the same style as my Hummingbird painting


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2017)

moon said:


> Mumbles274 you inspired me to draw a stylised fish, I want to paint it in watercolours in the same style as my Hummingbird painting
> View attachment 101075


Love it!! Cant wait to see it done


----------



## moon (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, I seem to be doing art work sporadically at the moment due to other life stuff (sigh) but hopefully I'll get back into a regular practice soon.. I just love it so much..


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, I've had a week or so of not doing much.. Still the weekend approaches!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 26, 2017)

this is a  layering sample am doing for college, not finished yet, my elephants are so near to being finished, last night I did an ear thats been killing me for about 5 weeks


----------



## moon (Feb 27, 2017)

I finished my fish illustration


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 27, 2017)

moon said:


> I finished my fish illustration
> View attachment 101231


Love it!


----------



## moon (Mar 8, 2017)

Painting made for Life Book 2017, its called 'Landscapes of the Mind'


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 13, 2017)

A part of a larger piece I'm working on for my final piece at college - I was trying to make the blues in the fabric come forward more - I think I have achieved that objective and makes more colours show in it now that the browns/coral tones are receding a bit


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 14, 2017)

i like the texture and the way the stitches creep out. like mould or moss


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2017)

is sky poking through gaps in the top of trees


----------



## moon (Mar 20, 2017)

Tree of Life - Life Book 2017


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

Unexpected day off  - I am waiting for a floor to dry in a new bar, and I really fancied a bit of an escape from everything, so...

Big canvas is getting covered in oils.
 

I am reworking Steffi and the Prickly Pear...
 
This is one of my favourite paintings. It doesn't make sense, breaks many rules, but it works for me. I may end up recreating it quite literally, but firstly, I am going to try new colour theories. Determined to cover the entire canvas (1.6 Meter x 1 Meter) by the end of the day - end of day photo will come.

I have already moved pitch. Too many disturbances and stress. Firstly Mateus found me. He is very disabled, so I had to buy him his beers, open his beers, go get stuff to make his bocadillo for him, make him a joint... Before I had even started Policia Local arrived. After a discussion which ended with them telling me they would serve a denuncia if they saw me again before walking away. I told them their denuncia would probably not stick in court and their boss, and the courts may well get pissed off with them wasting everybody's time. Then a couple of other street folk turned up. I attract them like a magnet. The bars are quite happy for me to work in front of their terraces, but when people with all sorts of issues start to congregate and create a disturbance it obviously isn't good for me.

I have now set-up outside my regular off-season pizza joint. It is going to rain later, or tomorrow anyway, so I need dry shelter.

Initial paint covering comes later


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

Steffi is going to be Demeter from Greek Mythology. To my mind 'Goddess of Bread'.

Cracking on with it now. I have made quite a display - I am always looking for new clients!

The colours are looking fucking gorgeous on the right. Not so well balanced to the left. Going to put the trees in before I change anything in the sky even though the sky is going to change loads.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

Struggling to capture the colours on my web cam thing. Done for the day now. All painted out. Apparently I am working indoors tomorrow, so this is on hold for now.

 

Working with a pallet of lemon yellow, burnt umber, violet, ultramarine, sap green and white.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2017)

It is raining. The good thing about rainy nights is they keep the addicted indoors!

Gave Mateus a blanket. My mate gave him more beers. I tried to carry him to a dry, safe place. In the end me and my mate dragged him there. He then asked if we had a pillow. I gave him an imitation Burberry jacket as a pillow. I have been wondering what to do with it since last November.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sleeping
Oil pastel on paper


----------



## moon (Mar 26, 2017)

a painting that is happening slowly, its sort of unfolding..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2017)

This is more about how to make art work rather than just a pic. Personal stuff is on hold.

I'm currently working on very large canvases for a bar. 4 Meter x 2 Meter. I'm working in a public plaza which has just reopened. Not often I can get away with this, so I am making the most of it.

Whilst sketching I have prints offered for sale, oil paintings on display as examples, self-promotional bumph to hand out, and a hat for drops. It is very pleasant work. BIG is always impressive - it might only be an illustration of bar shelves, but people love this life sized stuff. People stop and talk. This is very important. I am lining up new work as I go. I have a very nice commission to do very soon for very impressive money. That would not have come my way if I wasn't on the street doing this.

 

I'll photograph the finished thing when it is hanging in place. Sketched directly with large permanent markers. Will fill in some tones with diluted black acrylic after.

Commissioned work plus selling prints plus collecting donations plus self-promotion. Win, win, win, win


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2017)

Finished the large wall hangings. Very happy clients - they are even putting fancy zoom spotlights in the ceiling to light them up proud. More work from them, and picked up another very useful contact who has asked for murals for his restaurants (4). All good, but I have to wait a couple of weeks to get paid, so good job I'm collecting drops as I go. Juggling jobs around getting paid is a bloody mission in Spain. Manaña syndrome!

 

Detail...



Very lose sketching with layered acrylic washes. Important to get nice light. It will be viewed from a distance, so I wasn't to interested in details - just the light and nice fluidity. Time is also a factor. At the price quoted there is no point in spending more than a week on both 4 x 2 Meter hangings. Chuffed to bits my clients are so happy. At one point I was asking myself questions about my own sanity again.

Three days to get back to Goddesses tomorrow


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is a super heavy lift vehicle, inspired by the Aldebaran. The teeny tiny cargo door on the illustrations shown in the link always bothered me, so I decided to try and draw my own version.

The Behemoth class was a key player in the early phases of mass orbital industrialisation during the late 21st century of the Nova Mundi universe. Her large cargo doors allow for quick loading from multiple crane-equipped container ships, and the open design of the cargo bay interior allows for the loading of outsize pieces of cargo that cannot easily be broken down into smaller parts. The SLS _Behemoth_, the first of her kind, was completed in 2078 as the first major spacecraft design built at the recently-constructed Tobruk Spaceyards. A durable and reliable design meant that the Behemoth class remained in service with various sovereignties and organisations for over 320 years, the SLS _Atlas_ being the last of her kind to be scrapped in 2405. Two main factors behind the demise of the Behemoth class being the falling cost of reactionless drives following the defeat of the Bathysite occupation, and the beginning of mass FTL trade between Earth and extrasolar colonies.

The drawing still needs polish (and greeblies), but I thought it was worth sharing at this point.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 5, 2017)

one of my books is gonna be in the guardian


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice!

Radio 3 keeps playing my tapes too. The thread is on for total middle-class liberal domination.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## felixthecat (Apr 13, 2017)

Bored today so passiflora to ya


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 18, 2017)

Been getting out of the family house this Easter with the excuse of going to the lakeside to get some watercolour action.

Tihany Monastery overlooking Lake Balaton (view from Balatonfüred)



Tulip garden:



Eggy blossoms:



I particularly like the way the branch came out on the eggy one. New technique! The tulips came out shit. Which is why I tried flowers again.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 18, 2017)

This is a very nice thread. May contribute something random soon. Going to replace my small travel sketch pad for incidentals.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2017)

This is actually a sketch from almost Two years ago, but someone just sent me an email of it framed and at home. I love it when people email me these photos. To get the sketch home, then spend the cash on a big frame, make the effort and hang it to enjoy even if it takes Two years (possibly means even more actually). Incredibly gratifying.

Nerja 2015


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2017)

What was this all about?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am abandoning the 'Travel' forum and moving to 'Art'. This is therefore my first effort for 2017 in it's rightful 'Art' forum place. Explanations are still in travel, but I think it is time that thread died and I go back to my blog. TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com Quiet presently, but will reignite.
> 
> View attachment 100546



I'd buy that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What was this all about?





They were great fun. Organised mostly by a good friend who is a fanatical printer. He came to Granada to study printing. He mentioned the giant lino printing events over a few drinks one evening. Be warned now! I never need any encouragement  Got the ball rolling to organise Spain's first ever giant lino event. I just publicised and spread the news, my friend Brian dealt with all the authorities, sponsors, plant hire people etc. Loads of people got involved (including some well known names from the British 70's punk scene) Famous printing names from all over the World sent prints to be sold at an exhibition and charity auction. Great fun and hugely successful. Think it is on year 4 now. My prints have been posted here on U75 somewhere before. Sold Two for money for a local food bank.

I was big fat fucker back then!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks like you're pretty well known in the Granada art scene.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Looks like you're pretty well known in the Granada art scene.



I'm not really in any 'art scene'. I'm just another artist in Granada - there are many of us, mostly just doing our own thing. I work very publicly, many people know me (or, know my sketches). I love this city. Very happy to be back. A couple of music students were playing violin and cello in Plaza de Trinidad this morning. It is just fucking beautiful, and it is everywhere here.

I am well known within the city. Most people like me. Some don't. Generally people are glad to see me back. They're telling me I look younger this time  Not sure how people will react to my dramatically increased prices, but it had to be.


----------



## moon (Apr 23, 2017)

This one is called 'Let the light in'


----------



## NatM (Apr 24, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've been working on the catfish. I realised it needed to be S shaped for one and have just been refining the line drawing ready to shade with charcoal. Having said that, i may get some pencils and so it with those. Don't seem to have any soft pencils at the moment. Decision to be made! Pencil or charcoal?


I really really like this catfish!


----------



## moon (Apr 26, 2017)

This was the actual crystal heart life book 2017 lesson that I deviated from quite a bit in the previous picture


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 26, 2017)

A summer green man. I'm going to do a series of 4 seasonal ones i think. Just started winter.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> A summer green man. I'm going to do a series of 4 seasonal ones i think. Just started winter.
> View attachment 105339



Really love this....


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2017)

From my Wild Atlantic Way collection.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## moon (May 14, 2017)

Flowers of gratitude Life Book 2017 painting


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2017)

It's been a while.But here's a painting I did yesterday/today....


----------



## moon (Jun 20, 2017)

New whimsical 'Sweet Girl' illustration


----------



## moon (Jul 1, 2017)

Made for life book 2017 'We have each other'


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2017)

Playing around in PS


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 17, 2017)

Found an old comic strip i did years ago


----------



## moon (Aug 1, 2017)

This is a work in progress,,,,,


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 2, 2017)

i've been asked to do an interview for a book. which in theory sounds easy. but in practice means _writing_. it's free promotion that's landed in my lap and i'm shit at pr so i can't afford to turn it down. but if i could fucking explain it i wouldn't need to do it in the first place.

/firstworldproblems but this is my _job_ now...


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 7, 2017)

Sketch of Suilven:


----------



## moon (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a painted sketch of a bronze leaping cat, Eastern Zhou dynasty, China 400BC


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 21, 2017)

Reposting this (Suilven sketch) as photobucket is playing at silly buggers...


----------



## moon (Aug 22, 2017)

I finished my painting..


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 28, 2017)

A few paintings...from The Western Way.


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2017)

I finished another Sweet Girl and Cat painting


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 4, 2017)

Bought some acrylic paints. They are so much easier to work with!

Work in progress:


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2017)

FabricLiveBaby! Cute little cat!! what medium were you using before??


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 4, 2017)

moon said:


> FabricLiveBaby! Cute little cat!! what medium were you using before??



Watercolour.

I've always found the lack of control with watercolour really difficult. I know you're supposed to paint more freely with it, but it's just so difficult not to fuck it up and turn your colour into a muddy pool!


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah watercolour is really hard to control but the upside is that its really easy to blend with as the water sort of does it by itself.. 
Take a look at Laovaan's work here 


and Bao Pham's work here


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 13, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Here is a super heavy lift vehicle, inspired by the Aldebaran.



That sir is a seriously cool website.  It even mentions a book I read years ago, 'Footfall', about an alien invasion and I was glad to see it given a rave review.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 13, 2017)

The only doodles I've done lately have been quite meditative calming ones. I like getting lost in the details, the motion and the sound of the sweeping ink. Unfinished-


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 13, 2017)

Clair De Lune said:


> The only doodles I've done lately have been quite meditative calming ones. I like getting lost in the details, the motion and the sound of the sweeping ink. Unfinished- View attachment 117713



I love this...


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 13, 2017)

Reminds me of Scottie Wilson.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 14, 2017)

Still Work in progress... Added more layers. 

Also forgot to stick the paper down so now it's starting to warp. Lesson learnt. 


Fur is hard.I can't do fur.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 20, 2017)

Went for a lovely walk with some mates in Ojców National Park (near Kraków). 

The colours were putting on a show. There was a lovely moment when said mates were walking ahead of me past a ploughed field towards a forest with all the leaves shimmering in the sunlight. So I took a picture, then painted it.. 

Poland has some spectacular leaf shows this time of year! 

As with all my painting "it's not finished yet".


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 20, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I love this...



Me too


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 20, 2017)

Clair De Lune said:


> The only doodles I've done lately have been quite meditative calming ones. I like getting lost in the details, the motion and the sound of the sweeping ink. Unfinished- View attachment 117713



What did you use to colour it in? Did you do the design first or make it up as you went along? And how big is it? 

Sorry for hounding you with questions  I just really like it & want to do something similar


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 20, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> What did you use to colour it in? Did you do the design first or make it up as you went along? And how big is it?
> 
> Sorry for hounding you with questions  I just really like it & want to do something similar


It's really small...less than half an a4 sheet. I used staedtler? Fine liner to draw the design and then sharpies to carefully colour in. It would have been easier with finer felt tips but I love the way sharpies spread to the borders. I made it up as I went along yeah.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2017)

Messing around in PS again. This time making a logo for a DJ collective I'm in.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 22, 2017)

The hand shadow 

♥


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 29, 2017)

Still using a shitty webcam, but my first Lisbon sketch to be posted here. It is a fabulous city for architectural studies. I am getting hooked on the neoclassical sculpture relief things. This is the old town hall - my favourite of the older buildings here. It isn't public access (I think you can make an appointment for a Sunday morning guided tour at certain times of the year), but I have made a sketch for the caretaker who steals the town clerks paper for me. It is fucking well amazing inside, and should, by all rights be public access. Anyway...



I will try and do a better photo, or remember where I left my Samsung smartphone charging. I think it was a long way from here. Possibly Huelva


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 29, 2017)

Best I can get from this...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 30, 2017)

Tried another in B&W today thinking my laptop camera would like it better. Marginally so. Need a camera urgently.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2017)

i got a book through the post the other day. a show catalogue, really, but beautifully made, really considered. gave the book-maker in me a little <squee> so proud to have been part of the project 

Home


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 30, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i got a book through the post the other day. a show catalogue, really, but beautifully made, really considered. gave the book-maker in me a little <squee> so proud to have been part of the project
> 
> Home



Looks nice. Which one is yours? Can you grab an image to post here?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2017)

it'll be on here already somewhere. i was in a book folding phase. the first one i did said "cunt"


----------



## moon (Nov 12, 2017)

A sketch I made the other day


----------



## smmudge (Nov 20, 2017)

I made an advent calendar for my wife, this is before I put the doors in it.

 

Yes there are sticky plastic gem stones on the tree and sparkly glitter glue. It's Christmas!


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2017)

I made another Life Book 2017 painting! I am so behind with these!!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2017)

Shoes painted whilst I was in Scotland


----------



## moon (Dec 1, 2017)

Watercolour mix tape


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 1, 2017)

You've gone all realist


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2017)

Very faint pencil on white wall. Struggling to get the best out of my smartphone camera. Doing Six large sketched murals for a hotel. Thought it might be fun to follow work in progress. Will finish this one tomorrow. Final mural should respond better to smartphone camera. I may have figured out what is best by then also.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2017)

Halfway finished. Took the photo around midday, so sketch is actually finished now. Just needs cleaning all the lead pencil marks away without spoiling the ink.

 

Nice gig. Working for very little, but I get a room included, nice guys, fabulous building and it will serve me well for future work in Lisbon. Six of these to do. Hopefully, all Six will be finished with 10 days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2017)

Sort of finished. Hopefully finish all of these before 2018 thread starts. Photographing and preparing for mural 2 today.



And a fuzzy detail...


Enjoying this job


----------



## Archimage (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2017)

Second mural finished.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2017)

Third halfway done. Will probably finish it tonight. It is going to be nice and lively with lots of trees. Largo do Carmo.
 
These are all about 2 Meters x 1 Meter.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2017)

Finished this one.
 

Very happy with this one.

Next up will be Sau Paulo. My favourite Lisbon praça/largo/square. So, it is going to be even more happy 

Impressing myself here. Ahead of schedule. Everybody happy. I miss working on the streets, but this is all good so far.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 19, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Sort of finished. Hopefully finish all of these before 2018 thread starts. Photographing and preparing for mural 2 today.
> 
> View attachment 123146
> 
> ...




Great work SE 

Love the close up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2017)

Sau Paulo. This is to Lisbon what Exmouth Market may have been to London 20 years ago. The gentrification has begun, and my favourite bar has already closed to become a hotel, but you can still mix with street bums and models at the same time. Nice casual meeting point for single travellers also.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 24, 2017)

i have nowhere else to post this but i'm burstingly proud of my big bro's tenacity. he got an ?endowment? chunk of money from a (sounds) prestigious international trust to make some new work. and an upcoming show in paris that might introduce him to collectors w/cash


----------



## moon (Dec 27, 2017)

Inner Strength


----------



## moon (Dec 29, 2017)

Painting made for Life Book 2017 - 'Finding Peace'


----------

